# Bentyl make you groggy?



## luvsalaff (Aug 30, 2000)

I started on 10 mg Bentyl 4x daily, had it bumped up to 20 mg 4 x daily for two weeks now. Do you feel incredibly tired and "foggy"? I feel like every ounce of energy is drained from me. I am IBS strictly D and have not had really bad pains since taking the Bentyl but there is a lot of discomfort and a "pressure" sensation in my abdomen. I can't seem to get over 113 lbs, standing at 5'5". My kids can't understand why I don't want to play ball, go to the park, etc. I am getting very discouraged


----------

